# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ترازم از5000بالاتر نمیشه چه کنم؟

## sina a

سلام.من هر چقدر تلاش میکنم ترازم بالای 5000 هزار نمیاد دیگ خسته شدم روی 7 الی 8 ساعت میخونم،دیگ میخوام تغییر رشته بدم.به نظر شما چی کار کنم؟به نظر شما چه dvd های خوبن؟چون ی بار dvd گرفتم تونست 35 درصد بالا ببردم(رهپویان بود)بدون اینک تستی بزنم. سال چهارم هم هستم

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام.من هر چقدر تلاش میکنم ترازم بالای 5000 هزار نمیاد دیگ خسته شدم روی 7 الی 8 ساعت میخونم،دیگ میخوام تغییر رشته بدم.به نظر شما چی کار کنم؟به نظر شما چه dvd های خوبن؟چون ی بار dvd گرفتم تونست 35 درصد بالا ببردم(رهپویان بود)بدون اینک تستی بزنم. سال چهارم هم هستم


کیفیت مطالعه نداری برادر !

تست زیاد کار کن !! 

سر سری از درسا رد نشو !

----------


## sina a

> کیفیت مطالعه نداری برادر !
> 
> تست زیاد کار کن !! 
> 
> سر سری از درسا رد نشو !


چجوری با کیفیت بخونم ؟؟اتفاقا زیاد تست کار میکنم

----------


## Taha19

منم سال قبل همش کمتراز 5000 میزدم نمیدونسم چجوری بالا بیارم تزازمو بعدا بعد کنکور فهمیدم ک سر سری میخوندم ...8 ابان امحان سنجش اولین امتحانمو دارم امیدوارم با روش درس خوندنم جدیدم بالا 5000 بزنم اگه تونسم بهت کمک میکنم برادر ....................هرکی تاپیکو میبینه نظراتوشو بدن تا استفاده کنیم از تجربیاتتون

----------


## sina a

اين رهپويان  خوبه؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Taha19

من با سی دی ها رابطه خوبی ندارم

----------


## Dayi javad

از نقطه قوتات به عنوان ی سکوی پرتاب استفاده کن ! از نقطه ضعفاتم کم کن ! با اصلاح نقطه ضعفات ( ضعف تو دروس ) + و بهره بردن از نقطه قوتت ( درسایی ک دوس داری و بلدی ) واس بالا بردن ترازت استفاده کن!

----------


## sina a

> من با سی دی ها رابطه خوبی ندارم


آخه ي بار خيلي جالب بود زيست سال سوم رو از روي اون خوندم بدون اينك كتاب يا تست بخونم و بزنم از ٠ درصد به ٣٥ درصد رسيدم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marsad

هر کی خراب میکنه اول میره سراغ اینکه منابعش رو تغیر بده
و این کار اشتباهیه
چون خیلیای دیگه با همون منابع نتیجه خوب گرفتن

بنظر من اگ مدرسه میری ساعت مطالعت خوبه فقط باید سعی کنی که 8ساعتت مفید باشه
به تست زنی زیادم همونجوری که گفتی ادامه بده و بدون که تست زیاد کار کردن خودش یه خصلت مثبته
آزمونم حتما تحلیل کن اینو یادت نره

----------


## reza1375

ببین تستای کنکور 4 ساله اخیرو چطور میزنی بعد خودتو مقاسیه کن....

بعد ببین بیشتر کدوم درسو اشتباه میزنی .اون روشی رو برو ک خودت باهاش راحت تری و بیشتر یادمیگیری...

----------


## Nastaran74

تست بزن وقتی میخونی تمرکز داشته باش رو درست سعی کن بعد از اینکه درسو خوندی خودت از خودت سسوال بپرسی ولی مهمتر از همه تست هست اینکه بگی روزی چقد میخونم مهم نیس شاید کسی با روزی 4 ساعتم بتونه شش هزار بشه تو باید بازده خودت رو حساب کنیوگرنه منم میتونم روزی سیزده ساعت سرم تو کتاب باشه بگم درس میخونم ولی یه دون تستم نتونم بزنم درضمن از همین اوایل سال هم زمان بندی تستارو درنظر بگیر این که میگن بعد عید و اینا زمان بگیرید چررررته

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

اول از همه آزمونت رو خوب خوب تحلیل کن
ببین چرا غلط و نزده داشتی؟ بی دقتی کردی؟ سوال رو خوب نفهمیدی؟ یه نکته خاص رو بلد نبودی؟ یا اصلا درس رو یاد نگرفتی؟

بعدش با وضعیتی که داری تصمیم بگیر چکار باید بکنی. 
در ضمن من با dvd خیلی موافق نیستم. الان اکثر کتابا درسنامه های عالی دارن و با پشتکار میشه درس رو خوب فهمید

----------


## khaan

فکر کنکور و درصد واقعی کنکور باشین که تراز آبه !

----------


## sina a

> فکر کنکور و درصد واقعی کنکور باشین که تراز آبه !


آمار نشون میده اگ تزارت ت قلم چی بالا باشه امکان پزشکی آوردن خیلی خیلی خیلی بالاس

----------


## BacheMosbat

من شده باشه 4999.99 بشم ولی 5000 نمیشم :/ البته من مشکلمو میدونم تست کار نکردنه سعی میکنم رفعش کنم

----------


## bbehzad

درس دین و زندگی و ادبیات تو عمومیا و شیمی و زیست تو اختصایارو بالای 50 بزن حله

----------

